# Figure 8 puffer



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

One of my figure 8 puffer - close up photo. He's got ich! Not just him, all puffers have it all of sudden.. I'm raising water temperature to make it go away.. I hope it works..

Added some new plants just the other day, could it be the cause??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice shot...too bad about the ich. best luck with it.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Sooooo cute.

I've got it too in 2 out of 6 tanks. Those 2 are more exposed to temp drop because are closer to window and now it's very hot during the day and cold during night .....
That's my first ich ..... uugghhh .... Only certain species got it.
I raised temp to 84-86 and add meds with 25% water change daily.

L


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

With the puffers, provided that they are not in a planted tank, you also have the option of raising the salinity to brackish levels to kill the ich, along with higher temp and increased aeration. And you have to put them in brackish water eventually anyways.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Kept temperature as high as I could with my heater, ~88F, for a week and dose melafix daily. Now the signs of ich seem to have gone away. I'll leave the temp at this level for another week, then bring it down to normal temperature. The puffers seem to be doing fine.

In brackish water, do freshwater plants not do well at all? If you have to keep puffers in planted tank and also in brackish water, what do you have to do?

I'm getting attached to these guys. They are really cute...

My son thinks they winked at him. Sometime they do look like winking..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is good news that the ick is gone. Try Java Fern or Anubias nana in the brackish water and see how they do. A slow transition may be in order though.
More here:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm... looks like most of the plants I already have in the puffer tank are suitable in brackish water.. I'm so glad to see this.

Now that I have SW mix available, I should slowly make this tank into brackish water tank for my puffers.

Can these puffers eventually move to full SW tank?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Hmm... looks like most of the plants I already have in the puffer tank are suitable in brackish water.. I'm so glad to see this.
> 
> Now that I have SW mix available, I should slowly make this tank into brackish water tank for my puffers.
> 
> Can these puffers eventually move to full SW tank?


Yeah, I was surprised at the number of plants that were able to live in brackish water. I thought it was only the two that I mentioned before that were suitable for that water parameter.

Figure Eight Puffers are best in the low-end brackish water as shown on this website:
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/Brackish/T_Biocellatus/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

OK. Ich appears to be gone..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin' good.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks happy, smiling !


----------



## fishdream (Nov 9, 2008)

im sorry to hear about the Ick i hope it clears up, i know how horrible it can be. i have never had a puffer fish, do they actually puff up?


----------

